# Bottle baby please help!!!



## clementegal (May 23, 2013)

Hi, I just bought a saanen bucket/bottle doeling today. 
She is so freakin cute!!!
She only needs the bottle for about three more weeks. And she is fed twice a day 12-16 oz per feeding. She got (the other lady provided this) grain alfalfa shavings and cocci preventative and popular hills/Meyerburg milk. I have her on alfalfa, grain, electrolytes, and dumor kid milk replacer. That's different that what she was on. 

The lady I bought her from has her on popular hill and or Meyerburg milk.
Have any of you heard of this? 
She said you can find it at Walmart and it comes in quarts. 

I bought some dumor goat Kid milk replacer to feed her temporaraly. But she only ate about 6 oz out of the 16 oz I offered her. 

I wasn't sure what it meant by 3-4 cups on the directions because it doesn't say how much water to mix it with but I think I did it wrong. I gave it to her warm but she didn't like it I remade a batch for her to. 

How many cups do I put in for 16oz of water? 

I need some help this isn't my first time bottling but it's literally been years.
I put her in with my yearling (going to be this month) nigerian so she wouldn't be lonely. It's funny because they are the same size! Poor doodlebug is smaller than a 1-2m/o doeling hahaha!
Thanks for all and any help!
Abigayle


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

Is it Dumor Blue Ribbon Kid Milk Replacer? If so, you mix one 8 oz cup(enclosed) filled to the bottom rim into 3 pints(6 cups) of water. So, for 1 pint(16 oz) of milk replacer, that would be 2.66 oz of powder to 16 oz of water. You're farther ahead to just mix up the 3 pints worth and store it in the refrigerator.


----------



## clementegal (May 23, 2013)

Thanks so much msScamp!!! Susie seemed a lot more hungry this time around. She ate about 12oz! She was very sad last night when I wasn't with her. I let her tag along while I did chores. Except she did not like it when I went into the stalls to feed the other goats! Lol greedy goat 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

No problem! Yeah, if I only have one bottle baby I take them with me while I'm doing chores, cleaning pivot nozzles, moving water, etc.


----------



## clementegal (May 23, 2013)

I think that's what I'm going to let her do. But I'm worried that she doesn't seem to know how to be a goat. I've been out in the pasture with the other goats all day but when any goat approaches her she hides behind me.:| she is going to be one of the biggest goats on the farm but I don't want her to be low on the totem pole just because she doesn't know how to fight.


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

I understand what you're saying. I ran into that with Ebbie - my first bottle baby. What I did was, come weaning time, I pulled one or two of the less aggressive kids and put them in with the bottle baby for a week or so to let them get used to each other and work out the kinks. Then I would pull one or two dam raised kids every couple of days and put them in the weaning pen. It wreaks havoc on your weaning schedule, but the bottle baby has a chance to figure out how to be a goat without getting the crap knocked out of her. Your bottle babies will always come to you if there is a problem. Ebbie will be 3 years old the end of May and she still runs to me for protection or to tell me if another girl is not being nice or playing fair. :laugh:


----------



## clementegal (May 23, 2013)

MsScamp said:


> I understand what you're saying. I ran into that with Ebbie - my first bottle baby. What I did was, come weaning time, I pulled one or two of the less aggressive kids and put them in with the bottle baby for a week or so to let them get used to each other and work out the kinks. Then I would pull one or two dam raised kids every couple of days and put them in the weaning pen. It wreaks havoc on your weaning schedule, but the bottle baby has a chance to figure out how to be a goat without getting the crap knocked out of her. Your bottle babies will always come to you if there is a problem. Ebbie will be 3 years old the end of May and she still runs to me for protection or to tell me if another girl is not being nice or playing fair. :laugh:


Haha! That's adorable yeah I think Susie is going to be very friendly! And we are definitely keeping her after showing. I have a downstndrom brother and he was petting her and she was very gentle with him and followed him around for a while. Then she went and watched my other brother play basketball haha! The whole family just loves her!

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

Well, it can get a little interesting if she hollering about being butted from 2 or 3 pens over. My neighbors are close enough they can hear me hollering back to her and telling her to hit them back! Since the vast majority of my girls have people names, it's a good thing the neighbors know I have goats. It would be embarrassing if child services showed up because the neighbors heard me yelling for Ebbie to 'hit them back' or worse.


----------



## clementegal (May 23, 2013)

Hehe! My closest neighbor is a fourth a mile away! We actually brought sussie to see them. They are older and absolutely adore baby animals!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------

